# Pinhoti Project: Day 1



## Covehnter (Jun 22, 2018)

For those not "in the know," the first of many days was released yesterday on my YouTube channel. It's the start of a documentary type compilation of my entire 2018 spring season; the good, the bad, and the ugly. There is quite a bit of it all. Stop by the channel and have a look. I'm hoping it's something that will be welcomed with open arms. The footage my not be stellar at times but I don't think you can doubt it's authenticity. It will showcase a "back to the basics" approach that I enjoy to turkey hunting. No decoys, no outfitters and almost entirely on public lands across the country. I think that has been missing from turkey hunting media for some time. Please let me know what you think. I hope to be putting out videos every 3 or 4 days (as long as I can keep up with editing) until the entire 70 or 80 day spring is out there. 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## XIronheadX (Jun 22, 2018)

Good stuff and I enjoyed it. Thanks


----------



## goblr77 (Jun 22, 2018)

I liked it a lot.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 22, 2018)

Watched it last night Dave. Enjoyed it as usual.


----------



## mike1225 (Jun 22, 2018)

I watched it yesterday Dave. I've been waiting for it to start. I enjoyed it & Courtenay was excited with the end result. I look forward to you releasing more videos.


----------



## six (Jun 22, 2018)

Cool.   Not many turkey hunting videos hold my interest more than about 10-20 seconds.   A majority of the few that do, seem to have something in common.  They're yours.  Good job!


----------



## six (Jun 23, 2018)

And another thing.  It sure is nice to hear the hunters whispering back and forth, hearing their footsteps,  wind blowing, crows hollering etc. instead of guitars, drums, banjos and other  obnoxious fillers.


----------



## Covehnter (Jun 25, 2018)

Thanks guys!

Day 2 should be up in just a moment! Hop over to the channel and check it out!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 25, 2018)

six said:


> And another thing.  It sure is nice to hear the hunters whispering back and forth, hearing their footsteps,  wind blowing, crows hollering etc. instead of guitars, drums, banjos and other  obnoxious fillers.


Exactly.  Couldn't have said it better myself .


----------



## sasmojoe (Jun 25, 2018)

Great as usual, thanks Dave


----------



## XIronheadX (Jun 25, 2018)

Great hunt and video. Thanks for the show, Dave. I thought I was there.


----------



## PulaskiHunter (Jun 25, 2018)

Covehnter said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Day 2 should be up in just a moment! Hop over to the channel and check it out!


So how far was the walk back to the bikes with the bird the big fella shot?  Enjoyed the video


----------



## Covehnter (Jun 26, 2018)

PulaskiHunter said:


> So how far was the walk back to the bikes with the bird the big fella shot?  Enjoyed the video



Best I can remember it was nothing extravagant. Maybe a little over a half mile into the initial listening point and then another half mile to where we struck the bird. A few thick patches to bust through though. . .


----------



## wooly (Jun 26, 2018)

six said:


> And another thing.  It sure is nice to hear the hunters whispering back and forth, hearing their footsteps,  wind blowing, crows hollering etc. instead of guitars, drums, banjos and other  obnoxious fillers.


I heartily concur with that!
Thanks!


----------



## Covehnter (Jun 27, 2018)

For those wanting an instructional type of approach the first "reWorked" video is now available.


----------



## Covehnter (Jun 28, 2018)

Day 3 is up! It's a quicker one because. . . well, you can't win them all.


----------



## Covehnter (Jul 2, 2018)

I got Day 4 out there for your viewing pleasure this weekend.


----------



## mike1225 (Jul 2, 2018)

Covehnter said:


> I got Day 4 out there for your viewing pleasure this weekend.


That's good stuff Dave. I watched all four & enjoyed each one. I look forward to more days ahead.


----------



## Covehnter (Jul 3, 2018)

mike1225 said:


> That's good stuff Dave. I watched all four & enjoyed each one. I look forward to more days ahead.


Thanks Mike! 

The reWork of Day 2 is out there for anyone wanting in on the decision making process that put us in the right spot that morning.


----------



## blong (Jul 4, 2018)

I’m so jealous of this adventure! Great stuff and thanks for including The One who made it all possible.


----------



## Covehnter (Jul 5, 2018)

Day 5 is up guys!


----------



## Covehnter (Jul 6, 2018)

And Day 6 is live.


----------



## Robert_Lee (Jul 6, 2018)

Man, they are all great.  This is what a show is supposed to look like.  Can't wait for Day 7!


----------



## Covehnter (Jul 9, 2018)

If you've never heard a gobbler's footsteps in water you will in day 7! It's up!


----------



## XIronheadX (Jul 9, 2018)

More great hunts, Dave. Thanks.


----------



## Covehnter (Jul 11, 2018)

Put a reWork of day 4 up yesterday evening. Hoping to have Day 8 (last day in Florida) up by supper tonight.


----------



## Covehnter (Jul 11, 2018)

Day 8 is up on the YouTube channel guys! It took 14 years for this hunt to come full circle but it's one I'll remember for the rest of my days.


----------



## Sixes (Jul 11, 2018)

Covehnter said:


> Day 8 is up on the YouTube channel guys! It took 14 years for this hunt to come full circle but it's one I'll remember for the rest of my days.


I've watched them all, but so far, Day 8 is my favorite.  For 79 years old, that gentleman is impressive and the hunt was even better!

Great series


----------



## blong (Jul 11, 2018)

Watched it 2x back to back, a lot of history there.


----------



## goblr77 (Jul 12, 2018)

Keep em coming. Good work.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 13, 2018)

really enjoyed the hunt with old man Joe and it was great to get the back story as well.  thanks for sharing


----------



## Covehnter (Jul 13, 2018)

I've gotten Day 9 up! Things will begin to get "real" at this point, alot more before work hunts and hard headed national forest/ state land gobblers. Basically what I'm saying is our Florida luck didn't follow us. LoL


----------



## Ricochet (Jul 13, 2018)

XIronheadX said:


> Great hunt and video. Thanks for the show, Dave. I thought I was there.


Agreed.

Great job Dave! I have watched them all so far. Makes me want to get back to Florida and chance Osceolas. Maybe I will bump into you next year down yonder.


----------



## PharmHunter (Jul 14, 2018)

It's all been fantastic stuff so far Dave.  Keep em coming


----------



## antharper (Jul 15, 2018)

Just watched the first, great video and hunt , congrats to your awesome girlfriend and really liked the prayer at the beginning , about to kick back and watch the rest , thanks for sharing !


----------



## Covehnter (Jul 16, 2018)

Day 10 is up for your viewing pleasure. We are back to the hardwoods before work on this one.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Jul 17, 2018)

Awesome Dave!!! You are living the dream brother!!!


----------



## Covehnter (Jul 19, 2018)

And day 11 is live on the channel guys! Another special day, check it out.


----------



## GLS (Jul 20, 2018)

Dave, your blend of unflagging enthusiasm, dedication and skill is remarkable.  Thanks for sharing your hunts and ditching the decoys and music.  Gil


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 20, 2018)

Cove, what kind of boots were you wearing in Florida?


----------



## Garnto88 (Jul 20, 2018)

I watch every night. I’ve enjoyed them all.  Good stuff.


----------



## Garnto88 (Jul 20, 2018)

I’ve caught up to day 11.  Waiting on the next episodes.


----------



## Covehnter (Jul 20, 2018)

Garnto88 said:


> I’ve caught up to day 11.  Waiting on the next episodes.


 

Day 12 is up and ready! It's a good one!


----------



## Covehnter (Jul 20, 2018)

Gaswamp said:


> Cove, what kind of boots were you wearing in Florida?



In Florida its usually last year's Keens or the like. Nothing fancy. You're going to ruin them.


----------



## Garnto88 (Jul 20, 2018)

Covehnter said:


> Day 12 is up and ready! It's a good one!


You are right!!! Always good when hen is that vocal.   Loved to hear that hen cutting and that gobbler lights it up just out of sight!!  Another good one. 
What did chubbs say??  “Did he gobble while I was taking a ———??  Lol!!!! Been there done that a few times!!!


----------



## Covehnter (Jul 23, 2018)

I got a reWorked video up late last night for Day 6. The video for Days 13 and 14 will be available shortly. It's uploading now!


----------



## GLS (Jul 25, 2018)

Dave, I've noticed that you and chubbs don't use in the rain the Burris supplied cover for the FF series.  I've found it to be an effective protector of the optics that allows the FF to be sighted through in the rain. Gil


----------



## mike1225 (Jul 25, 2018)

You have got to be running on empty a lot of times! I used to drive all night, hunt all the next day, have a few beers then get to bed about midnight. I can still do it but it's a heckuva lot harder.


----------



## Covehnter (Jul 25, 2018)

mike1225 said:


> You have got to be running on empty a lot of times! I used to drive all night, hunt all the next day, have a few beers then get to bed about midnight. I can still do it but it's a heckuva lot harder.



Seems like I run on empty starting about January. What I didn't document was the 2 months of every morning listening before work to build inventory before the season opener. It all once ended after than first weekend in June. Now with these videos, it's back to the same ole routine except I'm stuck in front of a computer screen. Up early to edit for a hour or so before work, work, edit from 6 ish until midnight. Replay. 

I have Days 15.16 exporting now. Should have it out after lunch today!


----------



## Sixes (Jul 26, 2018)

Looks like that one came in on a string, but the string was a touch too long.

Very exciting hunt and that bird was on a mission to be killed. 

All the videos have been great so far, rarely do I watch a hunting video and actually feel the hunter's high and then feel the dejected feelings of "what just happened".


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 26, 2018)

Cove just wanted to say that I was disappointed that the viewers didn't get to see what those cat -face bisquits looked like


----------



## Covehnter (Jul 27, 2018)

Gaswamp said:


> Cove just wanted to say that I was disappointed that the viewers didn't get to see what those cat -face bisquits looked like



Sorry! Tough handling one of those and driving and videoing and trying to keep it from Chubbs and  and  and. . . . . 

Day 17 is up!


----------



## Covehnter (Jul 30, 2018)

Day 18 is up fellas! A dandy gobbler was had.


----------



## Garnto88 (Jul 30, 2018)

Continuing to enjoy.  Keep em coming!!


----------



## Covehnter (Aug 1, 2018)

Day 19 is up fellas! Sometimes it's pure determination that gets the job done.


----------



## pcbuckslayer (Aug 7, 2018)

Man i have watched all of them yall do a great job keep up the good work


----------



## Covehnter (Aug 8, 2018)

I got another day up today! Day 25. Thanks to ya'll that are keeping up!


----------



## Garnto88 (Aug 8, 2018)

I try to watch one each night.  I stay caught up.  Have watched a few a couple of times.  It’s the real deal.  The good the bad and the ugly.   I’ve enjoyed


----------



## XIronheadX (Aug 8, 2018)

I've watched them all. Good footage. It's kept me entertained. Thanks


----------



## Covehnter (Aug 9, 2018)

Unique hunt on today's Day 26 release. Hope ya'll enjoy!


----------



## GLS (Aug 9, 2018)

Shane must have found the horseshoe he lost in Day 25


----------



## Covehnter (Aug 14, 2018)

GLS said:


> Shane must have found the horseshoe he lost in Day 25



He did! 

I've got another couple days up!


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 15, 2018)

Enjoyed


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 17, 2018)

The solo hunt episode was pretty cool...Suprised people leave nice ladder stands up like that on public land.  Also, I'm afraid that your hate relationship with hogs will get worse with the legalizing of corn up north.


----------



## Covehnter (Aug 18, 2018)

Gaswamp said:


> The solo hunt episode was pretty cool...Suprised people leave nice ladder stands up like that on public land.  Also, I'm afraid that your hate relationship with hogs will get worse with the legalizing of corn up north.



I agree. But hey! Who cares, lets make sure everything is easy!


----------



## Covehnter (Aug 29, 2018)

Gotta few more days up! Day 40 is a must see!


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 30, 2018)

Courtney is one tough gal


----------



## Covehnter (Aug 30, 2018)

Gaswamp said:


> Courtney is one tough gal


 Yes she is! She wasn't friends with me that day until she picked him up and figured out just what she was fighting for 

Day 41 just hit the channel! It's a whole days worth of KY public land fun!


----------



## Gaswamp (Sep 11, 2018)

enjoyed the hunts in Kentucky...sure looked like some pretty country


----------



## Covehnter (Sep 11, 2018)

Gaswamp said:


> enjoyed the hunts in Kentucky...sure looked like some pretty country


 Definitely was. Illinois was much of the same. I love hardwoods turkeys.


----------



## Tnhunter (Sep 15, 2018)

I love watching the hunts! I can't wait to see the out west hunts.


----------



## Covehnter (Sep 17, 2018)

Tnhunter said:


> I love watching the hunts! I can't wait to see the out west hunts.



Thanks! I just pushed out Day 50. It's a dandy.


----------



## Covehnter (Oct 2, 2018)

I have finally made it out west. I'm dropping the first day in Washington today!


----------



## hawglips (Oct 31, 2018)

I really enjoyed that last day of the GA season hunt.   All the bleeping cracked me up...    And then a happy ending anyway....


----------



## Covehnter (Nov 14, 2018)

Welp, the end has finally arrived. The last day of the Pinhoti Project is complete and available for your viewing pleasure. It's been a long ride.


----------



## Gaswamp (Nov 18, 2018)

Cove just finished up the last hunt yesterday...I can't even imagine toting a cam around all season much less all the editing.  I truly enjoyed the Pinhoti Project.

That episode where Courtney killed the bird in Oregon contained some of the most beautiful scenary.  Her comment (paraphrasing) after killing the gobbler about this being a good place to die or being close to heaven was spot on


----------



## Hookspur (Nov 18, 2018)

Hey Dave, are you going to post the "lost days" that you spent in Mexico?


----------



## Covehnter (Nov 19, 2018)

Hey Doc, 

Those days will be a part of a film put out by PaleHorse Productions Spring 2019.


----------



## Gaswamp (Nov 23, 2018)

the bird that came in on that gravel driveway right by the shop  in Idaho was pretty cool


----------



## dhsnke (Dec 5, 2018)

Ole Squirrel cracks me up. I might forget my keys once, but that 2 mile walk round trip would make me never forget them again


----------



## jlt4800 (Dec 23, 2018)

I just finished watching all of the videos in a few days while out of work recouping from knee surgery.

I admire the fact you carried a camera through majority of it. especially the mountain hunts.
The hunts out west were great,the scenery is awesome!!
Those Merriam's are beautiful. Love those colors.

I'm looking forward to see what 2019 has in store.

Thanks for the hard work


----------



## LifeLongHunter (Jan 1, 2019)

Dave,
I truly enjoy the videos getting my fix until the next 11 weeks approximately passes! I find it refreshing in these days of seeing hunters with everything but the kitchem sink that someone can truly do a little thinking, do some timely calls, and a put in a little bootwear can be very successful no matter the conditions or the terrain. Keep up the videos and subscribed to your channel.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 1, 2019)

I'm about to start over and watch them again.


----------



## hooksnhorns (Jan 2, 2019)

I've seen alot of em. Great job, brother. Looking forward to the next season.


----------



## ssramage (Jan 3, 2019)

It's been a few years since I've turkey hunted much due to work, kids, life, etc... These videos have helped get me back in the spirit! Looking forward to spring!


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 25, 2019)

enjoyed the new reworked episode


----------



## Sumter (Feb 16, 2019)

Almost to day 60! Selfishly, I sure hope you do this again for this season! Your work is by far the best content I've seen, including TV shows. You sure make us viewers feel like we're there with you


----------



## Mark K (Feb 16, 2019)

All awesome videos Dave. Good luck this weekend.


----------



## Preacher56 (Feb 16, 2019)

Really enjoy your videos


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 16, 2019)

The real deal.. Love it!


----------

